# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Propose garde chiens et n.a.c (74)

## X_Lola

Bonjour, je me propose pour garder votre chien ou nac pour un week end ou une semaine (ou plus , à voir ..) 

🏡J'habite en maison , à la campagne . J'ai un jardin clôturé si besoin mais ne me sert que rarement du jardin puisque je peux me promener à ma guise 💎 
je propose aussi de garder chèvre ou poney nain pour une petite durée (max 1 semaine ) si besoin urgent .

J'ai une chienne de 10 ans ainsi que deux chats . 🌿🌞

🌼J'ai déjà eu des gerbilles , rats , lapin , poissons , il me reste même accessoires et truc utile pour eux dont je pourrais faire bénéficier la personne qui en aura besoin au moment du gardienage. 

Pour toute question contactez moi par mail : lola.chaffard@gmail.com ou téléphone : 0450774662 

🀄🐶🐭🐹🐰🐞🐾

----------


## X_Lola

Toujours disponible ! Urgence prioritaire ! merci pour eux  ::

----------

